# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  با روزی 5 ساعت درس خوندن میشه پرستاری قبول شد؟

## Cristiano

سلام دوستان امکان هست با روزی پنج ساعت درس خوندن توی نظام جدید بشه پرستاری قبول شد؟و اینکه تو این 5 ساعت چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم خوبه؟

----------


## Maja7080

> سلام دوستان امکان هست با روزی پنج ساعت درس خوندن توی نظام جدید بشه پرستاری قبول شد؟و اینکه تو این 5 ساعت چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم خوبه؟


پرستاری چه شهری؟

----------


## -Sara-

مهم کیفیت خوندنه وگرنه شما 20ساعت بخون با حواس پرتی به چه درد میخوره؟

اگه با کیفیت و خوب خونده بشه احتمالش هست

----------


## milad475

دوست من فارغ التحصیل پرستاری هست یعنی امسال تموم کرد ولی طرح نرفته از خدمت معافه... ایا میتونه بدون اینکه طرح بره کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه و سه رشته تاپ رو بخونه؟؟؟

----------


## Cristiano

> پرستاری چه شهری؟


دورترین شهر فرق نداره چه شهری باشه

----------


## Maja7080

> دورترین شهر فرق نداره چه شهری باشه


اره میشه چون الان شهرای خیلی کوچیک هم پرستاری میگیرن مثلا من‌خوزستانم ۵ تا دانشگاه دولتی پرستاری میگیرن با ۲۰ هزار منطقه ۲ هم قبول شدن،ولی خدایی ۵ ساعتو بخون نه اینکه بگی ۵ ساعت ولی سه ساعتش سرت تو گوشی باشه و حواست پرت باشه فقط دو ساعت بخونی

----------


## BRUH

اگه صفر باشی نه

----------


## M.javaddd

به احتمال خیلی زیاد بله میشه..

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

روزی 5 ساعت معنی نداره یعنی چی؟
شاید تو روزی 5 ساعت بخونی ولی تو این 1 سال فقط بتونی 50 درصد مطالب کنکورو جمع کنی!

----------


## Cristiano

> اگه صفر باشی نه


صفرم!

----------


## Cristiano

> روزی 5 ساعت معنی نداره یعنی چی؟
> شاید تو روزی 5 ساعت بخونی ولی تو این 1 سال فقط بتونی 50 درصد مطالب کنکورو جمع کنی!


من مجبورم عصرا تا شب برم سر کار چون بخاطر همین تا این ساعت میتونم بخونم

----------


## Cristiano

> اره میشه چون الان شهرای خیلی کوچیک هم پرستاری میگیرن مثلا من‌خوزستانم ۵ تا دانشگاه دولتی پرستاری میگیرن با ۲۰ هزار منطقه ۲ هم قبول شدن،ولی خدایی ۵ ساعتو بخون نه اینکه بگی ۵ ساعت ولی سه ساعتش سرت تو گوشی باشه و حواست پرت باشه فقط دو ساعت بخونی


من منطقه 3 هیتم سهمیه پنج درصد هم دارم چه درصدایی باید بزنم واسه قبولی

----------


## _Shouko_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Cristiano


سلام دوستان امکان هست با روزی پنج ساعت درس خوندن توی نظام جدید بشه پرستاری قبول شد؟و اینکه تو این 5 ساعت چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم خوبه؟


تا آخر همین 5 ساعت رو داشته با کیفیت بالا ادامه بدی و دو سه ماه آخر یه مقدار بیشترش کنی ، بین 10 تا 5 هزار رو راحت میاری ... اما باید درست و اصولی و با تمرکز بخونی ...*

----------


## Alirezad_031

> سلام دوستان امکان هست با روزی پنج ساعت درس خوندن توی نظام جدید بشه پرستاری قبول شد؟و اینکه تو این 5 ساعت چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم خوبه؟


بله. درست اگر بخونید بهتر هم میارید.

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان امکان هست با روزی پنج ساعت درس خوندن توی نظام جدید بشه پرستاری قبول شد؟و اینکه تو این 5 ساعت چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم خوبه؟


سلام،عزیز به خیلی عوامل بستگی داره مثلا در سال های پایه چقدر درس خوندی یا اینکه همین 5 ساعت رو چطور درس بخونی و...
بنظر من اگر خوب ومنطقی درس بخونی بله امکان قبولی هست

----------


## Saboor Zed

بیشتر حجم کار ملاکه اینکه شما با روزی 5 ساعت چه حجمی میتونید مطالعه کنید... ولی با اوضاع الان کنکور که سطح علمی داوطلبا افزایش پیدا کرده و سوالات غیر استاندارد شدن خیر شدنی نیست چون 5 ساعت بسیار کمه و  شدنی نیست.

----------


## Maja7080

> من منطقه 3 هیتم سهمیه پنج درصد هم دارم چه درصدایی باید بزنم واسه قبولی


این کارنامه ۹۸ه منطقه ۳ بدون سهمیهادبیات ۴۵عربی ۲۹دینی ۸۵زبان ۴۸زمین صفرریاضی ۲۹زیست ۶۰فیزیک ۳۷شیمی ۴۰با این درصدا شده ۸۸۹۹ منطقه ۳ و پرستاری ساوه قبول شده

----------


## Mahdyu

چرا نشه؟! اگه شما هر روز 5 ساعت رو بخونی و هوشمندانه عمل کنی خیلی بهتر هم میتونی بیاری ! نمیدونم چرا بعضیا میگن نمیشه!!!!!!!

----------


## Cristiano

> سلام،عزیز به خیلی عوامل بستگی داره مثلا در سال های پایه چقدر درس خوندی یا اینکه همین 5 ساعت رو چطور درس بخونی و...
> بنظر من اگر خوب ومنطقی درس بخونی بله امکان قبولی هست


از صفر باید شروع کنم بخونم همه درسا رو.منظورت از منطقی خوندن چیه؟

----------


## reza2018

> از صفر باید شروع کنم بخونم همه درسا رو.منظورت از منطقی خوندن چیه؟


منطقی درس خوندن یعنی منابع درست و مناسب با سطح خودت رو انتخاب کنی،یعنی برای هر درس به اندازه اهمیت بدی احیانا اگر نیاز شد بعضی مباحث رو حذف کنی و...

----------

